
Still Friends? The trouble with old sitcoms - kleiba
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-42690207
======
kleiba
You could also view it from a different perspective: it's interesting to see
what people get offended by these days.

Of course, a lot of it is tied to the culture you live in. For instance, I do
not feel like the same shift in what's deemed acceptable today has happened in
Europe the same way it has in the U.S. since the 1990s.

